# St. Andrews Bay, 6/30



## Ringo Redux

Hey guys,

Ever have those days that are just great? Even before you catch any fish? Well, my old man and I were suppose to go to St. Joe yesterday, but we got weather'ed out, so I went to St. Andrews State park and fished the jetties. While I was there (catching nothing - my fault), I observed a bunch of kings jumping in the pass. I mentioned this to dad and he says, "lets give that a shot tomorrow."

Fast forward to this morning. We set out around 7:30 from the marina and headed for a few bait spots. I finally learned to throw a cast net, but in our usual spots there was just not enough bait. So, we pushed through the pass and decided to troll our artificials. This lasted until we started seeing just how much bait was outside the pass in the gulf. We motored around about a mile off shore and finally broke out the sabiki rigs. We caught...count 'em, 3 baitfish. But, having SOME, we hooked them up. I had a blue duster on top of one of them trailing behind the boat. Around 9:15, we're a mile off shore to the west of the pass, and my Ugly Stik bends over. Dad and I jumped into action and pretty soon we had a king in the boat! It's a big deal to me for a few reasons - one, we were in my dad's 17 foot G3 in the gulf (for the first time), it was my second king ever, and dad has never seen me catch one. He put a great gaff on the thing and now we have the pics. We trolled for a while after that, but the boat traffic went way up and the inshore bite went way down. Either way, we were happy and celebrated with a good lunch.


----------



## daybreaker

Sometimes a gold hook rig will catch bait better than a sabiki rig.Looks like it was a great day to be out on the water.


----------



## spike

Great story, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Not far from where I boated a monster tiger shark right there Ringo!


----------

